# NetBeans - Einzelne Klasse debuggen?



## bronks (7. Mrz 2007)

Hi!

In NetBeans kann man mit Shift-F6 eine einzelne Klasse ausführen. 

Kann man irgendwie auch eine einzelne Klasse im Debugger starten?

Danke

Bronks


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (7. Mrz 2007)

Setz nen Breakpoint und starte die Anwendung?

Gruß


----------



## bronks (7. Mrz 2007)

@KSG9|sebastian:
Das geht funktioniert schon. Mein Projekt ist eine Ansammlung von mittlerweile mehreren hundert eigenständig laufenden Klassen als Demo und zum Testen.

Ich vermisse die Möglichkeit, einzelne Klassen im Debugger zu starten, wie es u.a. in Eclipse geht ohne in den ProjectProperties die MainClass umstellen zu müssen.


----------



## André Uhres (7. Mrz 2007)

Ctrl+Shift+F5


----------



## bronks (7. Mrz 2007)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ctrl+Shift+F5


Oh ja... Das wars. 

Vielen Dank!


----------

